# Günstiges Gelegenheits-Echolot gesucht...



## ihno (26. Mai 2015)

Liebes Forum, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem sehr günstigen (unter 150 Euro) Echolot für gelegentliche Einsätze in Schweden, Mecklenburg oder hier in Niedersachsen. Gewässertiefen bis ca. 30m.

Ich benötige im Grunde nur die Tiefe, die Temperatur sowie wenn möglich Hinweise über die Grundbeschaffenheit. Baitballs zu sehen/ zu interpretieren wäre natürlich auch toll.

Nach einigen Threads hier und ewigem Gesuche im Netz bin ich bisher beim Lowrance Elite-x3 und dem Garmin Echo 151 hängen geblieben. (Edit: Auch das Elite-4 ist ja hier und da noch zu bekommen und ebenfalls eine Option). 

Links zu den Geräten:
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...owrance-Elite-3x-Farb-Fischfinder--11915.html

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...armin-Echo-151-Echolot-Fischfinder--4472.html

Für das Lowrance sprechen das offenbar gute Display und dessen Farbe, das Garmin fiel mir vor allem wegen des Dual-Beams und des breiten Geberwinkels von 120° auf, der bei vielen flacheren Bereichen sicherlich nützlich ist... Leider hat dessen Display eine recht schwache Auflösung. Letzteres hat das Lowrance Elite-4 natürlich auch zu bieten.

Kennt jemand eines oder beide Geräte bzw. gibt es bessere Alternativen in diesem Preissegment? 

Ich konnte vor allem zum Garmin wenig bis keine Erfahrungen finden.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ODS-homer (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Gelegenheits-Echolot gesucht...*

habe das lowrance und bin zufrieden


----------



## ihno (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Gelegenheits-Echolot gesucht...*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Hast du das Elite-3x? Genügt dessen Abstrahlwinkel für Flachwasserbereiche aus?


----------



## ODS-homer (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Gelegenheits-Echolot gesucht...*

ja, ich hab es mir angeschafft, um mir nen überblick über meinen kiessee zu verschaffen.
dafür reicht es allemal, man erkennt tiefe, bodenstruktur und fischsicheln.
bestellt hab ich bei lepper, mit batterie 108,-
andere sind sicher besser, hochauflösender, dreidimensionaler, aber für den gelegenheitseinsatz für den preis top


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Gelegenheits-Echolot gesucht...*

3 Zoll ist etwas mehr als Armbanduhrengröße, 4 Zoll ist deutlich kleiner als die  meisten Handydisplays. Davon sollte man die Finger lassen, da man schon mittelfristig den Wunsch nach einer besseren Alternative hegen wird.
Für ca 100 Euro mehr bekommt man schon etwas Brauchbares in 5 Zoll mit höher Auflösung (800 x 480) und einem Dual Frequenz Echo (83/200) mit 500 Watt Leistung.
Davon hängt es letztlich ab, ob man die notwendigen Informationen über das, was sich unter dem Boot abspielt, erhält, oder nicht.
Anschauen lohnt immer: Humminbird Helix 5


----------



## ihno (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Gelegenheits-Echolot gesucht...*

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Die Displaygröße ist sicherlich ein Thema, aus meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit Leihecholoten wäre aber die bildgebende Technik eher noch wichtiger.

3 Zoll ist wirklich sehr klein, das ist wahr. Dual-Frequenz bedeutet dann, dass beide Frequenzen gleichzeitig genutzt werden können und man damit sowohl genauere Infos der Grundbeschaffenheit unter dem Boot als auch einen breiteren Kegel bekommt? Oder ist das ausschließlich vom Winkel des Kegels abhängig? Meine teureren Alternativen waren bisher das Lowrance Elite 4x-CHIRP, um ggf. einfach besser interpretierbare Ergebnisse zu erhalten (DSI und CHIRP), oder das Mark-5x Pro wegen des Displays und Dualbeam.

Dualbeam haben die 3er und 4er von Lowrance nicht, richtig?

Das günstige Garmin 151 hätte Dualbeam, 120° Geberwinkel und 4 Zoll für ca. 100 Euro, die große Schwäche scheint hier das schlecht aufgelöste Display (256*160 Pixel) zu sein? Mit DownVü (vergleichbar mit DSI von Lowrance?) läge es bei 150 Euro, was eher noch im Rahmen wäre.

Das Helix 5 scheint klasse zu sein, der Preis von 300 ist allerdings auch heftig (für meine Nutzungsintensität).

Ich würde, um es nicht zu kompliziert zu machen, jetzt mal das Elite-4x CHIRP, das Mark-5x Pro und als günstige Option das Garmin Echo 151 dv (DownVü) in den Raum werfen, mit denen ich unter 200 Euro bleiben könnte..

Danke für Eure Mühe!


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Gelegenheits-Echolot gesucht...*

Das Humminbird Helix 5 bekommst DU für runde 250 Euro, man muss nur ein wenig suchen und sich preislich nicht nur auf den Paten verlassen. Der will auch Geld verdienen.
Die 50 Euro mehr schaffen dann einen Mehrwert gegenüber den genannten Geräten, der weit aus größer ist, als es der eher kleine Mehrbetrag aussagt.


----------



## ihno (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Gelegenheits-Echolot gesucht...*

Okay, ich werde nochmal in meinen Geldbeutel sehen und wohl eher etwas höher ins Regal greifen. Das Elite-4x CHIRP oder das Humminbird Helix 5 wird es wohl werden. 

Danke sehr!


----------

